# Concrete Tile look-a-like



## dabnug (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a customer that wants a roof on a new structure to match the existing Boral Saxony 900 slate style. Anybody know any alternatives that look similar at least? I have not found much in composite roofing.

Thanks for reading this and your feedback.


----------

